# The truth about our research chems



## purchaseprotein (Apr 11, 2012)

First and foremost I completely understand that we can not keep everyone  happy, so with that being said I want produce some statistics. Below  are the total number of vials of
each research chem we've sold. You can figure another 33% have been  given away on top of these numbers. Other then T3 individuals have  claimed that the products are under dosed.
With that being said in defense of our manufacturers I can assure you  that they never intentionally set out to under dose any specific vial.  Due to circumstances that Ive explained in other
posts on occasion you may either receive a bottle which is either over or under dosed. *Now  with that being said, if you feel you ever receive a vial you are  unsatisfied with feel free to contact us. After a few simple questions  are answered we will do our best to resolve the issue.* _Understand  if you say you've used a complete vial in your testing and have nothing  to return thats something we'll have to talk about. _*We truly want everyone to have a positive buying experience when they source from purchasepeptides. *To  be honest with you chems are not our bread & butter but we have  more people who like our chems then those that complain about them. I  can assure you this *that when someone is unsatisfied* they come forth 10 fold over those *who are happy with their purchase*.  Im gonna guess you'll see more haters appear in this post then positive  feedback. We support more then 15 boards 8 with greater then 25,000  members for the most part members are taken back by our customer service  solely based off prior experiences with other vendors. We will do with  in our means to keep our customers satisfied.  If you ever have any  questions or concerns feel free to email us at _loud@purchasepeptides.com
_
Exemestane 303 vials sold one complaint
Tamoxifen    349 vials sold two complaints
Anastrozole 354 vials sold two complaints
Letrozole     256 vials sold two complaints
T3              336 vials sold two complaints (nothing to do with under dosing)
Clomiphene  232 vials sold no complaints


----------



## oufinny (Apr 11, 2012)

What I am not fully grasping I guess is you advertise on 15 boards, 8 of which have 25K members but you have not sold a 1000 of any one chem.  It is nice you have kind of an even distribution of demand I am just curious how long it took you to sell that much?  I am not going to do the math on the revenue that generated but that seems low; either prices are too high or I am missing how much is typically sold of research chems by a given company on 15 boards.

Point of clarification is needed: I have never used your product to date, my observation is simply from a business perspective.  I know little to nothing about how the peptide business works so this is more curiosity than a criticism, actually it is far from criticism as I have no basis of fact for it.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 12, 2012)

This post wasnt intended to express our sales numbers or anything along those line. I clearly stated that chems arent out bread & butter. What I was trying to is express the minimal amount of complaints we receive on them. I'm really not sure what your asking for in your post? Im not here to give business advise or anything along those lines. Our company has grown nicely over the last year. I certainly believe the goals we've set are realistic in the future.




oufinny said:


> What I am not fully grasping I guess is you advertise on 15 boards, 8 of which have 25K members but you have not sold a 1000 of any one chem.  It is nice you have kind of an even distribution of demand I am just curious how long it took you to sell that much?  I am not going to do the math on the revenue that generated but that seems low; either prices are too high or I am missing how much is typically sold of research chems by a given company on 15 boards.
> 
> Point of clarification is needed: I have never used your product to date, my observation is simply from a business perspective.  I know little to nothing about how the peptide business works so this is more curiosity than a criticism, actually it is far from criticism as I have no basis of fact for it.


----------



## gooseass (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm also curious about those numbers-- seems like very low volume given how popular those compounds are in the BB world. How does that volume compare to other companies in the industry? Is it even worth the trouble of carrying those products given the low sales volume?


----------



## TwisT (Apr 13, 2012)

Low demand, low supply, replenish when needed.



gooseass said:


> I'm also curious about those numbers-- seems like very low volume given how popular those compounds are in the BB world. How does that volume compare to other companies in the industry? Is it even worth the trouble of carrying those products given the low sales volume?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 14, 2012)

As I stated we're very happy with where we are at. If you have such a need to know maybe you should contact other companies such as ours and ask them
how they're doing because I truly dont care. I care about making customers happy and purchasepeptides bottom line.





gooseass said:


> I'm also curious about those numbers-- seems like very low volume given how popular those compounds are in the BB world. How does that volume compare to other companies in the industry? Is it even worth the trouble of carrying those products given the low sales volume?


----------



## s2h (Apr 14, 2012)

I spent a fair amount of time in the peptide/research world...and those numbers dont suprise me...this is my opinion...but if were back in that world i wouldnt even carry research chems...there a fraction of the sales...they have low gross...and there 98% of the complaints....just one giant headache....


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 15, 2012)

Ah a man who knows what he's talking about. The only thing you left out is being the one stop shop for the guys who run test with both chems and peptides. For the most part people like simplicity if 
they can acquire from a single trusted source they will. The headaches other then the ONE on this board have been minimal. Here's a reaction to another individual outside IM that was one of the complaints I listed. He posted his complaint on another forum prior to contacting us, numerous members including the admin stated for him to contact us to see if we would resolve things.

board member quote:
"Actually, yeah.  He offered to refund the unused bottles if i send them back.   Very nice and professional about it.  

I have say, with a mouth full of crow, I completely misjudged PP.  From  old neg experiences, I let preconceived notions cloud my judgement of  him, and I've been very pleasantly surprised (assuming the refund does  come, but I don't have much doubt that it will). 		"

This is how we intend on handling any issue with in reason as long as someone is cooperative . 



s2h said:


> I spent a fair amount of time in the peptide/research world...and those numbers dont suprise me...this is my opinion...but if were back in that world i wouldnt even carry research chems...there a fraction of the sales...they have low gross...and there 98% of the complaints....just one giant headache....


----------

